# Underwater GoPro



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Here are some underwater pictures of my 92 gal reef. Some pictures are not underwater GoPro. Can you tell? and which do you like better?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

#4 is not gopro
I like them all cause I cannot take good pics of an aquarium


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I think all those pics are pretty good! The only concern i would have is being in the water you're going to spook the fish. But again, every pic is good quality and only I can see the frame of the tank in one pic I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, #4 is a Cannon. Sorry for the mistake. I woke up in the middle of the night and realize what happened. Funny the things that wake you up at night.

AquaAddict


----------

